# Free Apps Not in List: New Market v3.0.27



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I've done a bit of research, and saw suggestions about removing and reinstalling an app to get it to come up in the list, however it hasn't fixed my problem. All my app list in the market shows is my paid apps.

Thoughts?


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you trying to restore apps using Titanium Backup? If so it some times requires you to download an app and this will fix all the market links for any apps you legitimacy downloaded from the market. If not could you provide more detail?


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont know if this is what OP is referring too, but for me random apps just won't show up while browsing the market. I know they are there, because they show up on a phone with the older market. I'm alittle confused by it. Even when trying the .com market it shows my phone as non-capatible with the app. I have tried multiple new market versions with no help.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have found the new market to be a bit buggy so far. If you refund an app and attempt to purchase it later, the market crashes. I also installed a blacked out gmail, only to find that on the first try, the my apps screen of the market was reporting it needed updated. However when going in to the details page, it had no update option avaliable. A remove/reinstall/reboot fixed that.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

My free apps rarely show up after a wipe and install. So what I do now is use root explorer to go in and copy them to my sd card. I have never really used TB, partly because I can't figure out how to use it, but also have heard about bad things happening with it.


----------



## nnamcha (Jul 23, 2011)

Tb is good for restoring app. There is sometimes bugs when restoring data.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Go to settings/applications/manage applications/market and clear data. When you start the market again it will ask you if you accept the terms, etc. Choose yes and go to "My Apps". BAM!!! All your apps will be back in the list. 

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Or you could just upgrade to Market 3.1.3.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Or you could just upgrade to Market 3.1.3.


Market 3.1.3 still has the same issue. Tested it myself. 

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you played with pixel density? If you have then your market will not show apps that are considered not compatible with your modified pixel density.


----------



## johnny_funtime (Aug 28, 2011)

ive been using titanium backup forever and it actually has an option in the more section that lets you make the market see your apps and check mark all of your apps for auto update


----------

